# Advance-Decline Volume



## quinn123 (5 August 2010)

Does anybody know where you can get the indicator; *Advance-decline volume* for ASX stocks?

I know you can get it for NASDAQ stocks at StockCharts.com by typing in $NAUD or $NYUD.

I don't want the Advance/decline stocks (usually referred to as the A/D line) but the differential between the advancing volume and declining volume.  The difference between advancers/decliners and the volume of each.

I see premium data has the A/D line for ASX stocks but not for volume.

Any ideas 

Cheers,

Quinn


----------

